# How long can I store boat without problems



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

How long between runs before I need to worry about fuel issues. This is an 89 Johnson and I don't drain the carbs or use a fuel stabilizer. I do not use ethanol fuel and I let it sit for 3-4 weeks between runs. Am I asking for trouble? Should I be draining the carbs every time I put her up? I finally got the old Johnson running great and I do not want any future problems that can be avoided. Thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you're using non-ethanol and running every 3-4 weeks, you shouldn't have any problems. If you're running in salt, just hose everything down, flush the motor and store the boat some place dry and hopefully under a roof or cover. Pay just as much attention to the trailer axle and springs, 'cause they rust out first.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

flush it and disconnect the fuel line while running @ op temp until it stalls.
3-4 weeks is not to long, more than that do above and drain the carb bowl if possible.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

I remember someone saying not to run it out of fuel on a multi cylinder 2 stroke engine because one cylinder could lean out first and lose lubrication.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Johnathan said:


> I remember someone saying not to run it out of fuel on a multi cylinder 2 stroke engine because one cylinder could lean out first and lose lubrication.


never heard of that on an older engine or any engine but i would ask around to clarify.
all carbed engines ive owned i did this every time i flushed them regardless of down time. but again i would check into it if your concerned.


----------

